
Ask HN: Website Rejected from Amazon Affiliates – Bad Customer Service - mgptw
Hi Guys<p>I am hoping that someone else can help as the Amazon Customer Service for this has been absolutely bloody shocking.<p>They emailed me shortly after my application and told me that my website could not be viewed.<p>&gt; Unfortunately, I couldn&#x27;t view your website<p>I checked the DNS settings and the website to see if something was the matter but all was working. I asked them to elaborate.
Then they replied:<p>&gt; Your website doesn&#x27;t appear to meet the conditions of our Operating Agreement, that&#x27;s why our system blocks it and we are unable to review your site, I invite you to read the operating agreement of the problem in order to fix your site, following strictly the policy: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;affiliate-program.amazon.co.uk&#x2F;help&#x2F;operating&#x2F;agreement .<p>I emailed them back and said I needed more info, I told them what I did to check and from my point of view the site was working..<p>They emailed me back and said that the site was sending people to Google and then sending people to their site.<p>&gt; the browser transfers us to Google results. The links for these results lead to our Amazon Central system. We tried with two different browsers.<p>I replied and stated that I could not see any links to google from my website. The links to their website were being generated by their own PHP SDK.<p>They replied with my website was not listed in google.<p>&gt; when we try to search the site on Google, the site doesn&#x27;t appear.<p>I replied and told them that I had no control over what was going on with:<p>&gt; We are not responsible that we cannot find your website in the Google search. In order to become an Associate, you must have at least one of the following Internet pages: your own website, YouTube channel, verified Twitter account, Instagram profile blah blah<p>I feel like this is going around in circles and I am at my wits end.<p>Any ideas anyone?
======
Cozumel
Probably a stupid suggestion but ask some of your friends if your website is
reachable, it's probably fine for you because you're the developer. But it
looks like there's some issue you're not aware of.

~~~
mgptw
Hi Cozumel. Firstly, great name - I have visited the isle or Cozumel many
times.

In response to your question, I tried it on work computers and also my phone -
it worked there.

